# Welcome new RTF Sponsor - Dr. Tim's!



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Welcome Dr. Tim's Petfoods.

RTF is very pleased to display Dr. Tim's Petfoods' banner the forum pages. (it is not static, but rotates with Dogs Afield in the same position)

Many of you enjoy Dr. Tim's products today. 

I can attest to the effetiveness of Dr. Tim's as my training partners feed Dr. Tim's to their whole crew, plus their client dogs at their boarding kennel.

Chris


----------



## X-Tennessean (Jan 11, 2014)

Welcome aboard !


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I noticed that earlier. I recently switched our critters to Dr. Tims after a thread here on RTF.


----------



## X-Tennessean (Jan 11, 2014)

Jus checked site out ! Closes distributor to me is 2.5 hours away.....do they ship ?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

X-Tennessean said:


> Jus checked site out ! Closes distributor to me is 2.5 hours away.....do they ship ?


RTF members are having luck with food shipments via Dr. Tim's distributors:

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?95063-pet-flow&highlight=food+delivery

http://drtims.com/distributors/

http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...9-Dr-Tims-Kinesis&highlight=petfooddirect.com


----------



## X-Tennessean (Jan 11, 2014)

Chris Atkinson said:


> RTF members are having luck with food shipments via Dr. Tim's distributors:
> 
> http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?95063-pet-flow&highlight=food+delivery
> 
> ...


Thank you !


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

X-Tennessean said:


> Thank you !


I'm pretty sure I've also missed some of the delivery options. I just grabbed a couple that showed up via the search.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I order from Chew.com. 

WOnderful service. I have had such a substantial positive change in FC Ruckus, that people have commented on it. In fact, am switching one of my old guys, HRCH Kirby, SH, QAA (amateur trained and handled) to it! But, he's getting Kinesis. Ruckus is fed the Pursuit (30/20).


----------



## dr tim (Feb 11, 2013)

We do a lot of of direct shipping in larger quantities to kennels across the country via starting with an email to me at [email protected]. There are several options for a few bags at a time via online sources that can be easily found. Otherwise, any questions welcomed and thanks for the RTF time. Being a vet I am happy to answer health questions the best I can, too.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

JusticeDog said:


> I order from Chew.com.
> 
> WOnderful service. I have had such a substantial positive change in FC Ruckus, that people have commented on it. In fact, am switching one of my old guys, HRCH Kirby, SH, QAA (amateur trained and handled) to it! But, he's getting Kinesis. Ruckus is fed the Pursuit (30/20).


I second http://www.chewy.com/


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

DoubleHaul said:


> I second http://www.chewy.com/



X3, count me in that list as well.

And Welcome Dr. Tim


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome, Dr. Tim! We have been using your food, both Kinesis and Momentum, for over a year and are very happy with the results.


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome Dr Tim! I've been using Pursuit for well over a year now and have seen dramatic changes especially with Teal. Her whole personality improved. Unfortunately we had to put the her down in October but we do have our new pup on it. She is doing very well on it. I do have one question and that is the feeding recommendation on the bags are obviously only a guide line, is that for both adult and puppies or do you have a different recommendation for them?


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Sweet! Great to have a professional sponsor here helping the page and to answer questions about their products. I've heard good things about the food from my friends out east. Any distributors in the west?


----------



## Gun Dawg (Dec 18, 2010)

Doesn't look like it...... I'll run the Washington warehouse


----------



## dr tim (Feb 11, 2013)

Pups can need anywhere from 1/4 to 3/4 more than an adult dog. Young males are especially hard keepers at times. I find twice a day feeding is best for them and watch 2 things to gauge how the feeding is working. 1. Make sure you can feel some cushion over their ribs so we know they are not too thin-with hairy dogs you need to touch them as you can't visually see those ribs. 2. Make sure the stools are solid as that is going to tell me we are achieving proper digestion; Feed too much and they tend to get soft. Firm stools are the ideal but remember to touch them to make sure they have some good flesh over those ribs.

Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## ehf (May 13, 2010)

Just can not figure this out. Dr. Tim's is Mi. based. I live in the southern part of Mi. No one sells this food in this area. The places that
did sell it say they can not get it from the distributor's any more. I only keep one dog. And am kinda old fashion as I like to go and get
dog feed when I need it. I don't want to depend on someone sending it. And then not having it on time and having to switch foods cold
turkey. I would really like to try this food. Maybe in the future something will change. I do like the way Dr. Tim is very accesable for
questions both on RTF and Facebook.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

ehf said:


> Just can not figure this out. Dr. Tim's is Mi. based. I live in the southern part of Mi. No one sells this food in this area. The places that
> did sell it say they can not get it from the distributor's any more. I only keep one dog. And am kinda old fashion as I like to go and get
> dog feed when I need it. I don't want to depend on someone sending it. And then not having it on time and having to switch foods cold
> turkey. I would really like to try this food. Maybe in the future something will change. I do like the way Dr. Tim is very accesable for
> questions both on RTF and Facebook.


I thought that way too, but after ordering from Chewy.... _*having dog food delivered to my door and I don't have to carry it ROCKS! *_ And Chewy will set you up with regularly scheduled deliveries. After the first bag, I knew how long it would take to get there, counted the cups, and voila! Knew when I needed to order it! 


Did I mention how much i like having dog food delivered to my door, regards-


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

We are on our second bag of Kinesis, ordering via chewy dot com. Still figuring out the proper intervals for autoship, but when I do I'll have the new bag sent when I'm about halfway through the old bag. Should be plenty of cushion to avoid running out. It is very nice to get the food right at our door.

Mr. Sensitive Tummy can't handle it yet (but he's special, needs a low-fat food,) but our other two dogs really like the food and are doing well on it.


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the response Dr Tim. I also was hesitant about ordering on line. We use petflo and am more than pleased. We have it set up for every 3 weeks. I get an email a week before letting me know its going to ship. I then get an email 4 days later with a tracking number and 3 days after that it is always sitting at my door or in my garage. Always like clockwork. Love it.


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Dr. Tim's user here. LOVE IT!!!! Have all three on it. My female is on Pursuit and my older male and puppy are on Momentum. I've also suggested it to quite a few people who switched and love it too! Only thing I'd like to see is a different protein choice besides chicken to switch it up every so often


----------



## Cbryant (Feb 20, 2013)

First time Dr Tim's user here - ordered today direct from Chewy's. I have been feeding my 2 BML's PPP Sport (30/20) with good results but not happy with stool consistency. Will posted results later. Thanks for advice.


----------



## dr tim (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, I would think being a Michigan company one could get a Michigan distributor that would then sell to a store interested in carrying our products. In being a small company many distributors just don't want to deal with it despite us having one of the best foods around, in my opinion. I can't help that decision making process. On the other hand Chewy.com and Petflow.com have allowed us to get our products to areas that previously would not have the availability(virtually anywhere in the USA) so many folks can see the benefits that were described in earlier posts. Being a vet it is very gratifying to see how we can improve the health of many dogs and cats through proper nutrition. It is what a vet is supposed to do.

Also, we will be launching a grain free dog food that has no chicken in it in several months, pork and salmon based.

Thanks again for all the kind comments.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

You should try getting in with Petpros. Harvey Peterson has expanded his chain. He is a former field trialer and his stores only carry smaller high quality food brands. It would be a great place to start on the west coast.


----------



## dr tim (Feb 11, 2013)

Glad to give it a shot. Not familiar with them but can look them up. Thanks and appreciate it.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

dr tim said:


> Also, we will be launching a grain free dog food that has no chicken in it in several months, pork and salmon based.
> .



Dr. Tim, do you have an idea of what the Protein/Fat ratio will be with your new Grain Free/no chicken that will be coming out in the future? Thanks


----------



## dr tim (Feb 11, 2013)

The pork meal and salmon meal grain free will be 32% protein and 17% fat


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

dr tim said:


> The pork meal and salmon meal grain free will be 32% protein and 17% fat


Thank you.......


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

JusticeDog said:


> I thought that way too, but after ordering from Chewy.... _*having dog food delivered to my door and I don't have to carry it ROCKS! *_ And Chewy will set you up with regularly scheduled deliveries. After the first bag, I knew how long it would take to get there, counted the cups, and voila! Knew when I needed to order it!
> 
> 
> Did I mention how much i like having dog food delivered to my door, regards-


Might add on the money and time saved not driving to the pet store can off set, or completely make up for the slightly higher price of Dr. Tims. That last time chewy had it 20% off, I made out like a bandit. Thanks again for the heads up!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

I switched mine over from PPP last fall and the one who couldn't keep an ounce on his ribs has a nice bit of fat layer. Very happy. And I get it by mail, and she is right it *ROCKS*. P et flow and Chewie dot com offer deals all the time with no sales tax and free shipping. BTW Dr. Tim's come in 44 lb bags...


----------



## willidru (Dec 27, 2013)

I've heard nothing but great things about Dr Tims. It seems like many of you are using pursuit for your dogs. Does Dr Tim's have a puppy food? I didn't see one on the website.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

I see most of you guys are feeding the Pursuit as opposed to the Momentum (my first thought in considering a possible switch from TOTW was to do momentum as it said highly active). Dr Tim, is pursuit better to feed to our working FT/HT/hunting dogs than Momentum? What do you recommend these working dogs eat? Thanks for your help. I am considering switching since it would be a better value than the TOTW 30 lb bag I feed now.


----------



## dr tim (Feb 11, 2013)

First off, I don't believe in a specific food for puppies that is just for them. Puppy food is really just marketing and that is why I don't have one specifically listed for puppies but do list the food as an All Life Stage Diet. We can use the same food for young and old alike and what a difference it makes, especially with an older dog to use that type of food. They just thrive. What I mean is if you stay with a higher fat/higher protein food for the life of the dog because their metabolism is supposed to be fed that way they do flourish. Some breeds need certain ratios of a few ingredients(mainly the giant breeds) but the majority can utilize safely the same ratio through out life. So, if using the same type of food for pups or adults I just vary the overall amount of food fed according to what they are doing, their weight, etc. Avoid senior diets, guys, as they really get sluggish on those diets unless directed by your vet for a health reason.

As to Pursuit versus Momentum it again depends on the activity level of the dog and purpose. I would tend to stay on Pursuit year round(versus going to lower fat/cheaper food in the off season)as that level of fat will encourage the metabolism correctly, even in the off season, and greatly improve the fall training curve. Greatly. Speaking of working dogs here. Hard keepers, highly active dogs would be fed Momentum. You are not harming the dog if fed otherwise but mght be a bit of overkill. Also, some folks don't feel comfortable feeding Momentum in the off season as they might be feeding a cup of food a day(all that they need) and the Italian mother in them wants to feed more so they end up with a chubby dog.

If I see one failure to a food like this it is that due to its high digestibility and energy content some will over feed it. Typically you can feed 25% less by volume than you are used to. Same goes with hard keepers. If you are trying to get weight on a dog and he/she is having soft stools either; 1. feeding too much per feeding or 2. the food was not formulated for that activity level of dog. What I mean is that olympic athletes typically don't eat Burger King and perform very well. Burger King might work ok when you are sitting around the house but as soon as the exercise happens it is off to the outhouse and the endurance is also affected.

Same goes with a dog with solid stools at rest and soft stools when performing. That food is not right for that dog if the timing of feeding prior to performance is reasonable(4 hours or more prior to exercise the dog is fed). If the stools are soft there are ingredients not being properly digested, they go through the intestinal tract too fast and reach the colon of the dog. In the colon these undigested ingredients will then pull water due to osmosis and thus you have a soft stool. All those nice ingredients are left to feed the grass and coyotes in the fecal material produced. And are sticky to pick up-you got the picture.

Let me know if I have confused you as my wife tells me I am good at that.


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

We are feeding momentum and really like it. We have no problem feeding 2.5 to 3.5 measured cups per day for dogs weighing from 60 to 75 pounds. If they are not doing much activity they get less(2 to 3 cups per day instead) and they get a little more if lots of training. No more soft stools for the males in heavy training and keeping weight on better. The dogs do not seem upset that they are getting less food. But my mother is Italian, and when I told her she could feed her lab. 3 cups instead of 4 cups, she said "Oh no, he is not going to like that, I just could not do that to him." So no switching for her.
Colleen


----------



## Straight Green (Nov 23, 2010)

Same results as others... Very pleased with the results and switch from PPP. Thanks dr. Tim.


----------



## Deb Z (Mar 18, 2008)

While I am trying Dr. Tims for the first time, I also have to agree about the quick service from Chewy.com. I ordered my food Monday morning at 7am, and UPS was bringing it to my door yesterday at 5pm. That certainly is excellent service with only a 34 hour turn around time.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

JusticeDog said:


> I order from Chew.com.
> 
> WOnderful service. I have had such a substantial positive change in FC Ruckus, that people have commented on it. In fact, am switching one of my old guys, HRCH Kirby, SH, QAA (amateur trained and handled) to it! But, he's getting Kinesis. Ruckus is fed the Pursuit (30/20).


Are you doing the grain inclusive or grain free Kinesis?


----------



## TonyLattuca (Jan 10, 2013)

dr tim said:


> Yes, I would think being a Michigan company one could get a Michigan distributor that would then sell to a store interested in carrying our products. In being a small company many distributors just don't want to deal with it despite us having one of the best foods around, in my opinion. I can't help that decision making process. On the other hand Chewy.com and Petflow.com have allowed us to get our products to areas that previously would not have the availability(virtually anywhere in the USA) so many folks can see the benefits that were described in earlier posts. Being a vet it is very gratifying to see how we can improve the health of many dogs and cats through proper nutrition. It is what a vet is supposed to do.
> 
> Also, we will be launching a grain free dog food that has no chicken in it in several months, pork and salmon based.
> 
> Thanks again for all the kind comments.


 I feed a food that has pork in it so Im just curious how good is it to have a food with pork in it if they say pork is a higher risk for pancreatitis?


----------



## Bob Mac (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome aboard. Thanks for your support.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Cowtown said:


> Are you doing the grain inclusive or grain free Kinesis?


With grain..... Otherwise he demands popcorn!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> With grain..... Otherwise he demands popcorn!


But he ain't got no pockets....right?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> But he ain't got no pockets....right?


or no money! Just "Kirb - Appeal".


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> or no money! Just "Kirb - Appeal".


I've always been a fan of Kirb Appeal.

Poor Kirb....ain't got no pockets....

ain't got no pockets, ain't got no money.

Poor Kirb

If he was a pitbull, my wife would be giving him popcorn.


----------



## ehf (May 13, 2010)

Well I finally went ahead and did it. Ordered My first bag of Pursuit from Chewy. Must say Susan from Justice Retrievers made it sound
to good not to try. the service from Chewy is awesome. And I know already My dog loves the food. I was feeding TOTW. I will be very
interested to see if Pursuit ratchets up the his condition??


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

ehf said:


> Well I finally went ahead and did it. Ordered My first bag of Pursuit from Chewy. Must say Susan from Justice Retrievers made it sound
> to good not to try. the service from Chewy is awesome. And I know already My dog loves the food. I was feeding TOTW. I will be very
> interested to see if Pursuit ratchets up the his condition??


Welcome to Team Dr Tim's!


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Bob Z said:


> Welcome to Team Dr Tim's!


X2 I've been very satisfied since I made the switch to DR.Tim's Pursuit last summer. Like ehf said Susan and a couple others reported great feed back ,which convinced me to give it a try. I contacted Dr. Tim and asked about the amount per serving and they replied that in some cases you feed up 20% less. I'm not sure how much less on a % base ,but it does take less food for better results.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

ehf said:


> Well I finally went ahead and did it. Ordered My first bag of Pursuit from Chewy. Must say Susan from Justice Retrievers made it sound
> to good not to try. the service from Chewy is awesome. And I know already My dog loves the food. I was feeding TOTW. I will be very
> interested to see if Pursuit ratchets up the his condition??


what are you trying to ratchet up? I got more energy in my dog, an improved coat, firm stool for the first time ever...... Other than that......


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I've always been a fan of Kirb Appeal.
> 
> Poor Kirb....ain't got no pockets....
> 
> ...


i think Kirbs could con Moira out of some popcorn! Even though he's not a pittie.....

"dear Ms. Moira ...... It's a pity I'm not a pittie, but I am hungry and would love some of your popcorn!" Then, he would furrow up his brow, bend his head down and give her his big dog eyes........ Works every time!


----------



## Chuck Ward (Nov 28, 2012)

You and Chris crack me up  Thanks!




JusticeDog said:


> i think Kirbs could con Moira out of some popcorn! Even though he's not a pittie.....
> 
> "dear Ms. Moira ...... It's a pity I'm not a pittie, but I am hungry and would love some of your popcorn!" Then, he would furrow up his brow, bend his head down and give her his big dog eyes........ Works every time!


----------



## ehf (May 13, 2010)

JusticeDog said:


> what are you trying to ratchet up? I got more energy in my dog, an improved coat, firm stool for the first time ever...... Other than that......


HE already has pretty high energy near a seal coat and firm stools. I am always tweaking looking for a little more.


----------



## Sporting1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Welcome Dr.Tim. I'm glad to see you as a sponsor of this site. I feed Pursuit to my Lab and I'm very happy with the results. I have emailed you on more than one occasion with questions about your food and I'm very impressed how fast you actually answer the emails. Thank you!


----------



## Cbryant (Feb 20, 2013)

*1st Report - Jury still out*



Cbryant said:


> First time Dr Tim's user here - ordered today direct from Chewy's. I have been feeding my 2 BML's PPP Sport (30/20) with good results but not happy with stool consistency. Will posted results later. Thanks for advice.[/
> 
> 
> Well, initial results are rough! After 3 days - 1 dog has "complete" diarrhea while the second dog is "loose". However, I am somewhat to blame as I made the switch to aggressively. Has anyone else had any stool problems when switching to pursuit? FYI - both dogs love the food & Chewy's was great. Can't believe that I have not ordered direct before now.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Cbryant said:


> Cbryant said:
> 
> 
> > First time Dr Tim's user here - ordered today direct from Chewy's. I have been feeding my 2 BML's PPP Sport (30/20) with good results but not happy with stool consistency. Will posted results later. Thanks for advice.[/
> ...


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Anybody in WI want to split a pallet of 50 bags? I'm thinking in a month or so?


----------



## dr tim (Feb 11, 2013)

Cbryant;

Sure sounds like you might be overfeeding the dogs to get that result. I would go with half the amount you have started with (how much fed, twice a day) for the next 3 days and see if the stools firm up. When they do then start to give a bit more each feeding until you find that amount each dogs does the best on. 

With the energy density and digestibility being very high it is easy to feed the amount you were used to and have it be just too much. Typically you can feed about 25% less over the long haul to each dog compared to most foods. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Cbryant said:


> Cbryant said:
> 
> 
> > First time Dr Tim's user here - ordered today direct from Chewy's. I have been feeding my 2 BML's PPP Sport (30/20) with good results but not happy with stool consistency. Will posted results later. Thanks for advice.[/
> ...


----------



## Cbryant (Feb 20, 2013)

Dr. Tim - thank you for the response. I was feeding 2/day with 2 cups per meal. I continued to feed this amount during the switch which i am sure contributed to the problem. I will adjust the amount accordingly. I will continue with the transition as I have heard too many positive things & read too many positive responses from others. 

Here is to hiding out hope!


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

Cbryant said:


> Dr. Tim - thank you for the response. I was feeding 2/day with 2 cups per meal. I continued to feed this amount during the switch which i am sure contributed to the problem. I will adjust the amount accordingly. I will continue with the transition as I have heard too many positive things & read too many positive responses from others.
> 
> Here is to hiding out hope!


Of course every dog and situation different, but with that said we feed 1 cup 2x's per day. We adjust based on hunting and training but that amount works for us. Here is how good they look.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Bob Z said:


> Of course every dog and situation different, but with that said we feed 1 cup 2x's per day. We adjust based on hunting and training but that amount works for us. Here is how good they look.


How much does your larger dog weigh? And which level of Dr. Tim's are you feeding?


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok I think I may have to make the jump and switch from TOTW. My dogs do well on it so I am hesitant, but I am really reading too many good things about Dr. Tim's to not consider it.


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

JusticeDog said:


> How much does your larger dog weigh? And which level of Dr. Tim's are you feeding?


He weighed 75lbs. Unfortunately we had to have him put down Saturday. He was 12 and not super active. We also feed that same amount to our 2.5 yo female who is high octane. Very active. We feed Pursuit. Also have our 10 week female on it.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Bob Z said:


> He weighed 75lbs. Unfortunately we had to have him put down Saturday. He was 12 and not super active. We also feed that same amount to our 2.5 yo female who is high octane. Very active. We feed Pursuit. Also have our 10 week female on it.


Yeah Bob... You lost too many at one time. (I have 3 twelve year olds and a 10.5 - lost a 10 year old last year). I have a 60-65 pounder that is as high octane as they come. He eats 3 1/2 cups during his time off. Pushing 4 cups when he's working. He actually gained weight on Dr. Tim's. The first time ever. My regular vet Dr. Jeff I told him he was fat, and his reply was that he was far from it, "but for this dog you are right. That is the biggest I have seen him." 

I was just curious about your ratio compared to the size of my dog.


----------



## ehf (May 13, 2010)

Jamee Strange said:


> Ok I think I may have to make the jump and switch from TOTW. My dogs do well on it so I am hesitant, but I am really reading too many good things about Dr. Tim's to not consider it.


I was at the same place as You. I have feed TOTW for a long time and My dogs always look super and have plenty of go. But with
so many good reports about Dr. Tim's pursuit I just had to try it. I am changing foods now and we shall see. So far so good!!


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a 2 year old and a 6 month old on it. We're on our second bag, the transition was easy and they are doing very well on it. I'm surprised at the reasonable cost. Nice to get such high quality without paying through the nose for it.


----------



## X-Tennessean (Jan 11, 2014)

My dogs are loving it and the transition was effortless ! I think they actually prefer it over what we were feeding and my labs stool has firmed and he does not go as often or as much. Not to mention its pretty nice it being delivered 
Thanks Dr. Tim !


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm quite happy with my trial of Dr. Tim's Pursuit - 30/20. 

I had all 4 of our dogs on Euk Premium Performance. My wife agreed to a trial of Dr. Tim's on our boys, as long as we kept the girls on Euk. I transitioned our boys over from Euk to Dr. Tim's on a 5 day schedule, with 2 feedings per day. 

Equally spaced, the feedings were:

75% Euk, 25% Pursuit
50%/50%
25% Euk, 75% Pursuit
then 100% Dr. Tim's Pursuit. 

My findings: 



Bus had an "anxious stool" issue. He would get a bit runny if he were exercising and then pooping. He seems to have firmed up. (Dr. Tim bet me a dinner that his stools would firm up and I believe I may owe him a burger and fries.)
Euk is a great quality food. I take nothing away from it. My hunch is that as our Euk bin shrinks in inventory, we will likely transition the whole pack over to pursuit.
The biggest issue for my wife was the way the dogs smell. You can bury your face in our dogs' coats and breathe in and not feel like you're huffing in nasty dog smell. The boys' coats still smell great!

Our initial 40 lb bag of Pursuit is getting low. I'm ordering 2 more bags of Dr. Tim's pursuit today.

Chris


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

Chris,

Did the 5 days look like this? I am really thinking of switching too.

Day 1
75/25 75/25 
day 2 
75/25 50/50
day 3 
50/50 50/50
day 4 
25/75 25/75
day 5 
25/75


----------



## CodyC (Jul 28, 2013)

I just ordered pursuit and yes, that is the way I have done it in the past and intend on doing it this time


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

PamK said:


> Chris,
> 
> Did the 5 days look like this? I am really thinking of switching too.
> 
> ...


Pretty much...here's how mine looked...I actually made a spreadsheet, I'm such a geek:









And to be totally honest - I got the dogs out running today and bus still had some less than firm golf ball style airing deposits after he got out there rolling. I'm still quite pleased with the transition and bag #2 has been transferred to the bin.


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

Dr. Tim's food is rocket fuel so be careful to not overfeed. I am very happy to hear he is going to have a Non-chicken protein diet shortly. Chicken just causes my dog to itch. 

Part of what makes Dr. Tim's so good is the small batches and production runs. Big companies like Purina have a lot going for them, but small ones also can dedicate foods to certain dogs like Sled Dogs and Field Trial dogs. Dr. Tim has been around forums and always willing to help with advice. His foods have a high animal protein content and that helps recovery after a long day of training.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

I just started one of my girls on Pursuit two weeks ago. She's with the trainer and need more octane. I'll go to see her and train with her this week. Richard says she's doing great and looks great. Can't wait to see how it's doing for her.


----------



## njord4 (May 18, 2009)

I'm feeding the Kinesis Grain-Free to both pup and adult and they are both loving it and doing great. As far as I can tell, Momentum and Pursuit are not meant for all life stages, and the grain Kinesis appears to be lower in protein than what the pup will get when he's older (Pursuit/Momentum). So, that is why I chose grain free Kinesis. 

And chewy.com rocks.


----------

